# Help needed



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Can you please help me,i am new to modelling and want to make a model of Ropners MV RUDBY I have a booklet with all the diamentions but I want it to be about 2foot long just to sit on my sideboard what scale would I use,thanks in advance. John.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

One sixteenth of a an inch to the foot should be close.


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks will give it ago


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

John, and if you need any help at all in materials, glues, paints and methodology to reach your goal then these two sites will be of enormous help to you.........

they are full of VERY knowledgeable chaps who will be able to help you every step of the way, from choosing materials to finishing your masterpiece.

I kid you not, there are some fantastic modellers with a wealth of info........the only thing is, you have to ask in order for them to be able to help you.

Always remember in modelling.....the only stupid question is..........the one you didn't ask.

best wishes and welcome to the hobby. Neil.

http://www.thercmodelboatforum.com/


http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php


----------

